# Firefox und IE 6



## nussfips (17. Mai 2007)

Hallo,
ich habe ein kleines Problem:
auf meinem Rechner ist WIN XP mit SP2 installiert; mein Standardbrowser ist Firefox 2.0; wenn ich auf einer Website auf einen Kontaktlink klicke, öffnen sich nach kurzer Zeit etwa 30 Instanzen des Internet-Explorer und der Rechner friert ein. Was kann ich hier machen?
Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe
nussfips


----------



## Maik (17. Mai 2007)

Hi,

bei den Kontaktlinks handelt es sich wohl vermutlich um Verweise zu Emailadressen (mailto:name@domain.de), die den Email-Client aufrufen. 

Welches Email-Programm (Outlook, OutlookExpress, Thunderbird, usw.)  hast du denn im Einsatz?


----------



## nussfips (17. Mai 2007)

Hi,
vielen Dank für die schnelle Reaktion;
ich habe Outlook 2000 im Einsatz

gruß
nussfips


----------

